

Video mixing chess games on tv in Norway using Ethernet Shield - petterrasmussen
http://blog.arduino.cc/2014/08/28/video-mixing-chess-games-on-tv-in-norway-using-ethernet-shield/

======
kalleboo
The NRK article is the more interesting read with lots of in-depth technical
info [http://nrkbeta.no/2014/08/13/nrk-breaks-new-ground-to-
show-c...](http://nrkbeta.no/2014/08/13/nrk-breaks-new-ground-to-show-chess-
on-television/)

Looks like they generated the real-time TV graphics with HTML5, and then
reused that same HTML5 for their webpage. The Arduinos were used to
automatically control video switchers in sync.

